# Where are my threads ?



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

As title says, ok im no expert on forums so maybe ive done something wrong but my threads don't show up now ? help please


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> As title says, ok im no expert on forums so maybe ive done something wrong but my threads don't show up now ? help please


have they got weblinks in them?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

prob have to be approved by mods


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nope and this one has worked haha typical.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

This one is showing so why would others need approving ? the last one that didn't show was just a question on kidney pain ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

GeordieOak70 said:


> This one is showing so why would others need approving ? the last one that didn't show was just a question on kidney pain ?


Was it in the kidney pain section?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

posted here, didn't know there was a kidney pain section


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I see you have one moderated thread and two moderated posts. i'm not sure why this is happening, iv'e seen another moderated post in one my stickies this morning, i'm not sure what is going on but it's bloody annoying i wonder if @Katy can sort this out?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> posted here, didn't know there was a kidney pain section


Yes mate, & a Steak section too.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh and please note i'm trying to help here when i should have just deleted this thread as i dont see WTF it has to do with steroid and testosterone information :lol: , so it's being moved to ask the boss section.

Please use the correct section of the forum in future.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah sry Mars I was doing it mainly to see if it got some attention then id know if it was me doing something wrong or something to do with the forum hehe.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mars said:


> I see you have one moderated thread and two moderated posts. i'm not sure why this is happening, iv'e seen another moderated post in one my stickies this morning, i'm not sure what is going on but it's bloody annoying i wonder if @Katy can sort this out?


It's the result of one of the systems that we use to prevent spam. It is fairly random so whilst it is most likely to pull up posts from new members (who are more likely to be spammers), it still does with well established members as well. We have no control over that.

Overall it is a very effective system and the majority of spambot posts are pulled up by it so that we can then ban them, so it is effective and worth having. It just means that we need to continue to moderate posts on a regular posts to ensure that people's posts display.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

We had a vote in the secret section (pm @Ashcrapper for access) and we decided all your posts are **** so we had them removed :lol:

Welcome to ukm


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Katy said:


> It's the result of one of the systems that we use to prevent spam. It is fairly random so whilst it is most likely to pull up posts from new members (who are more likely to be spammers), it still does with well established members as well. We have no control over that.
> 
> Overall it is a very effective system and the majority of spambot posts are pulled up by it so that we can then ban them, so it is effective and worth having. It just means that we need to continue to moderate posts on a regular posts to ensure that people's posts display.


 @Katy.

I know all that, i just wondered why it has recently started going crazy moderating posts that don't need moderating, iv'e never seen that before and i am on here a lot :lol: .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mars said:


> @Katy.
> 
> I know all that, i just wondered why it has recently started going crazy moderating posts that don't need moderating, iv'e never seen that before and i am on here a lot :lol: .


I wouldn't know why. It might just be cooincidence? Nothing has changed to the system.


----------

